# Metodo de los dos vatimetros



## yriaf (Abr 27, 2007)

hola! me gustaria saber en que consiste el metodo de los dos wattimetros para encontrar la potencia total consumida por una carga trifasica y como encontrar el FP si estas son balanceadas. es urgente apreciaria una pronta respuesta...


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2007)

Primero voy a dar una ilustración, para éste método tienes 3 líneas, por ejemplo: A B C, que van de la alimentación a cada una de las cargas,  seleccionas 2, ej A y B, C sería el común. Luego colocas la bobina amperimétrica del vatímetro 1 en serie en la línea A y a la vez conectas en la misma línea uno de los terminales de la parte del voltímetro. Luego conectas la bobina amperimetrica del vatimetro 2 en serie en la línea B y a la vez conectas en la misma línea uno de los terminales de la parte del voltímetro. Los dos terminales libres de quedadon en la parte del vatimetro que miden voltaje se conectan (ambos) en la línea C. Las dos potencias obtenidas debes sumarlas o restarlas (en el caso de que obtengas valores negativos o la aguja del vatimetro deflecte y tengas que intercambiar la posición de los terminales de la parte de medición de voltaje).

Para medir factor de potencia mides voltaje y corriente en cada línea, y luego calculas:
cos (x)=(V*I)/P

Nota: Este método sólo se usa para cargas balanceadas y recuerda que para las lineas trifasicas debes tomar en cuenta raiz(3) para los calculos dependiendo de si los voltajes y corrientes son en estrella o en delta(pi).

PD: si no quedo claro algo me avisas y si es necesario hasta te envio un dibujo de la conexion, espero haberte ayudado


----------

